# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Πρόβλημα με Panel οθόνης

## sokra

Καλησπέρα παιδιά εχω 2 οθόνες οι οποίες αναβοσβήνουν τα power led. Και στις 2 άμα αποσυνδέσω μόνο την πλατιά καλωδιοταίνια του Panel αναβουν κανονικά φυσικα χωρίς εικόνα ομως!Τι μπορει να φταει? Να βραχυκυκλώνει το Panel?

----------


## vp74

Γράψαμε και στο άλλο σου post. Λογικά πιστεύω πως έχεις πρόβλημα με τις διόδους sckottky που είναι στην ψύκτρα του τροφοδοτικού καθώς είχες αναφέρει υπερθέρμανση στο σημείο του τροφοδοτικού που υπάρχουν πυκνωτές στο προηγούμενο post όταν έχεις συνδεμένο το panel. Αν βγάζεις το panel πιστεύω ότι ανάβει κανονικά επειδή δεν υπάρχει πολύ φορτίο στο τροφοδοτικό σου. Να αλλάξεις και τους υπόλοιπους πυκνωτές ειδικά τους μικρούς που μπορεί να σου φαίνονται ασήμαντοι.

----------

